# Dodgy Reed and Pipe Organs



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

A favorite recording is Gustav Leonhardt's 1973 "Alpenländer," re-released as "The Organ in the Renaissance & Baroque" on CD in 1998. In it, Leonhardt plays six small out-of-the-way church organs in Austria, Switzerland and Italy. A couple of the smaller organs have some serious registration problems, with leaky bellows or squeaky keys or off-pitch reeds. The effect of these clicks and rheumatic wheezes and whistles is SO CHARMING that I wish I could find other recordings of imperfect organs (of which there must be many in the world, right?)

Anybody know of any?


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

1. I once recorded some incidental music for a show. A few of the tracks revolved around a plot point about a church organ with one note out of tune. I played/recorded the entire pieces leaving out the offending note, then overdubbed the out-of-tune note with the pitch bend slightly engaged. Epic.

2. Just watched my first virtual concert by an organist friend of mine (actually, all the performances had been filmed in advance, as were his introductions). The organ had been recently refurbished, and he was able to assign non-organ midi patches to his registers. Neat.

One of the pieces was a duet for organ and piano. They were not tuned to the same pitches, giving the piano a honky-tonk sensibility.


----------

